# Rooster to Hen Ratio



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

How many eggs that hatch usually are roosters???


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

That is very hard to predict. Some of my hatches almost all were roos and here as of lately I have been having better luck with more girls hatching. Now I just jinxed myself! I bet I will be hatching more roos now!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We had a broody hen hatch 10 eggs once.
1 dud, 4 girls and 5 boys!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

According to Wiki, the answer is 60:40. The average ratio of hens to roosters in a hatch is 60:40. 60 hens, 40 roosters. Wiki must not have ever tried to hatch chickens.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It's just random right.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

There we go again, typing on each other!! I think it is a crap shoot.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> There we go again, typing on each other!! I think it is a crap shoot.


Hahh a yes, what's with that?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i tend to get more hens than roos from my buff orpingtons


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mother Nature hates me, the year that I had broody go through the flock like a disease I did a tally and had something like 75% males. It was several years before I had another hen hatch out peeps and out of 9 eggs, 4 were duds, 4 boys, 1 girl. So 80%.

Everything I have ever read was Mother Nature keeps things even, about 50/50, just not in my neck of the woods. If you are going to hatch yourself you had better have a plan in place to deal with 50% + male peeps.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Mother Nature hates me, the year that I had broody go through the flock like a disease I did a tally and had something like 75% males. It was several years before I had another hen hatch out peeps and out of 9 eggs, 4 were duds, 4 boys, 1 girl. So 80%.
> 
> Everything I have ever read was Mother Nature keeps things even, about 50/50, just not in my neck of the woods. If you are going to hatch yourself you had better have a plan in place to deal with 50% + male peeps.


fatten up the boys & send them to camp
mother nature is looking out for you 
she wants your freezer to stay full


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Mother Nature hates me, the year that I had broody go through the flock like a disease I did a tally and had something like 75% males. It was several years before I had another hen hatch out peeps and out of 9 eggs, 4 were duds, 4 boys, 1 girl. So 80%.
> 
> Everything I have ever read was Mother Nature keeps things even, about 50/50, just not in my neck of the woods. If you are going to hatch yourself you had better have a plan in place to deal with 50% + male peeps.


It seems like everyone hatching around here last year had the same issues 70-80% boys. There was a lot of butchering going on.


----------

